# Tippett - String Quartet 2 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I couldn't track down the Amadeus studio recording so here's what I think. Firstly, I'm not a huge fan of this quartet. It's not bad but not in the league of many of the SQs we've had in this thread. Repeated listens of the recordings and my own Lindsays disc have not made me fall in love with this quartet.

*Recommended*

*Lindsays* - if you want a vigorous and tougher interpretation then the Lindsays may be for you. They play with great commitment and force but their intonation does tend to stray occasionally. It's still a fine recording, though.
*Heath* - as an antidote to the Lindsays, the gentler, immaculately played Heath performance may be the right one. The ensemble playing and recording may be excellent but it's a little light for me, perhaps I miss the harder-hitting Lindsays. Interesting dynamics and stylings.
*Tippett Qrtt *- for a performance between the lightness of the Heaths and the directness of the Lindsays the Tippett Quartet are probably your best bet. Another fine recording and an easy recommendation.

*Slight top pick*

*Britten Quartet*
Whilst others will no doubt have their own best recordings of this one, I've gone for the Britten Quartet. They are more forceful and convincing for me in the presto, in particular, and they just shaded the others for being the most convincing in their vision. If you prefer the other recommendables I mentioned that's down to you and I wouldn't argue. I just preferred the Britten's more forthright style.


----------

